# does he look purebred



## Rednosehulk (Apr 12, 2011)

im new to this forum and im tryin to find out does my dog look purebred and if not what is he mixed with. because his face is kind of long and his head is small for his body size sorry for the baqd pics but his chest and back leg was wet


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

theres really no telling without a pedigree.. hes handsome either way!! welcome to GP!


----------



## Rednosehulk (Apr 12, 2011)

Does he show proper traits of a purebred pitbull is basically what I'm asking


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

They are so widely spread there is no real 'look' for the apbt. Without papers you have some to a dead end with knowing what breed your dog is.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

without papers you'll never know.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He appears to have some apbt blood in him what bloodlines and what percentage can only be determined by a pedigree. Without a ped I would say you have a pibull mix.


----------

